# 1st turkey!!



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Well,

After a rough time locating birds last weekend we moved areas and got into them yesterday. We got started bright and early and kept on birds all day. Numerous close calls and finally it happened! My 12 year old son got his 1st bird! I highly recommend sharing this passion of our with our kids! I could not have been more proud or excited as when he nailed that bird! Good luck to all of you still packing tags!!

Chad


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Couldn'T agree more Chad! Turkeys are awesome To start young hunters on...Nice job!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! That is a very nice bird and look at that 30 inch smile! Awsome!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!!! Congrats to you guys! Let the addiction begin!

I still remember the Tom that launched my turkey chasing career, he wasn't very big but I wouldn't trade him for any I've killed since!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job dad. I hope you are as lucky as I am to have created a life time hunting partner.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you! Good bird, and good job to you both!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guy's, My Son is still strutting around like a big ole tom. Pretty happy young man! Good luck to all of you in your hunts! Oh and take your kids, no matter what their age. You will never regret it!


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice Job! Hands down much more fun when one of your kids fills their tag!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to you and Dustin. Hope we can get out this year together for some duck smashing.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like one happy kid. Great job. 

I'm still packing my tag. I stood up too soon yesterday to relocate and spooked a tom that was coming in silent, and then we had a big old strutting tom this morning that decided to just circle us rather than come all the way in. I'm hoping my luck changes for the better. Sure has been a lot of fun though.

Shane


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Guy's,

Plan on it Dustin! We hope to actually draw swan this year! Maybe we will all have tags!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Thanks Guy's,
> 
> Plan on it Dustin! We hope to actually draw swan this year! Maybe we will all have tags!


That would be nice. only if the swan will show up and want to play this year.


----------



## forthekids (May 1, 2010)

sweet,congrats to the hunter and my utmost respect to you dad, i know my self the joy of watching your own children doing something great for the first time and creating a bond that will last for eternity,so to both of you great job and hope to see more post like this one in the future


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Getting your first turkey is a great accomplishment. Congrats


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that is cool, congrats.


----------

